# Reversing camera



## Carl1691 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a 2010 swift sundance 630l Motorhome and would like to have a reverse camera fitted can anybody advise me if it is fitted with the wiring


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Morning,

The wiring harness for your van includes a 6-way mini-din connector at the rear and front of the vehicle for a camera installation suitable for our RV77 camera and also has a power connection (3 way VHR plug) which is usually located in the glove box for our EM3.5 interface.

I hope this helps

Regards

Craig


----------

